# Chainsaw won't idle



## kzoolou (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a relatively new Husqvarna chainsaw that starts like a champ, but will only idle for a minute or so, then dies. Thinking that it's either a carb issue or something is up with the piston/sleeve, but I really don't know how to test either theory. Any ideas on where to start?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

kzoo, you going to be at M40 for racing? I can help you out there if I know you are going to be there.


----------



## kzoolou (Mar 16, 2008)

I may have to work part of the day, but if you're going to be out there, I will definitely swing out to check out the racing, pick your brain and hopefully learn a little something.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Not sure what weekend I'll be out there. Just depends on work. I'll let you know.


----------



## Amain27 (Mar 21, 2010)

without checking the chainsaw out first hand its hard to say what the problem is, its like calling a car mechanic and asking him why your car wont start. My advice would be to replace the plug and buy a carb rebuild kit from your local dealer or order from a mower shop,but before you go to all that trouble,check and make sure your choke isnt "sticking" on. when the choke is on it will start and run with a normal idle until it warms up then it has a hard time idling,hence turning the choke off after warm up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Amain27 (Mar 21, 2010)

if the chainsaw is relatively new its unlikely the piston and sleeve,unless of course it was ran lean too many times, make sure you use the recommended ratio when mixing your fuel, 32:1, 20:1, are most common


----------



## kzoolou (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I don't think it was run lean. I'm pretty good about that kind of stuff. I'll try the choke thing, then move on to the plug and carb rebuild kit. I probably only had about 10 hours total on the chainsaw, but I'll admit, I didn't do much to care for it. 

It's really kind of a project for me to learn a little more about small engines. It's something that I'd like to be semi-competent at. I'm usually on hobbytalk for RC stuff and I noticed the small engine repair threads so I figured I'd throw my issue up here and see if I could get some idea on how to fix the thing.


----------



## sheds_1 (May 1, 2010)

I had a similar problem and it was the choke sticking open..check that first.


----------



## kzoolou (Mar 16, 2008)

Not to sound ignorant, but how would one go about checking to see if the choke is stuck open? I push the choke tab in once it almost starts, pull the chord, it starts, idles high, I can hit the throttle and it goes pretty good, but when the idle settles back down, it stalls.

Guess I should figure out what that little blue tab is actually connected to on my saw


----------

